# So pleased!!!!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

I have just found out that the lady that received half off my eggs has also had a baby. My special Boy was born on the 12th October 2007 at a lovely weight of 8lbs 130z. She too had a live birth, I'm so happy that we both achieved our dreams!!
The lister is such a good hospital i would definitely recommend to everyone. xxx
They ask me when baby No2 was going to be considered   i said let me get some sleep again   before i consider that 

I would definitely recommend Eggshare its an amazing feeling to help someone else achieve there dream as well as u. Even if it dont work its still an amazing thing to do. xxx

Goodluck to all u ladies, i hope u all achieve Ur dreams of being mummies in 2008.  

Shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwwww so pleased Shye  

Vicki x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats so lovely shye.   MY recip is pg with twins at the moment from my eggs at the lister, it feels so nice doesn't it knowing that you have helped give a chance, well done you  

mitch
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shye

thats fabulous news about your recipient 

Well done to you and your eggies

EMxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just wondering how you found out about your recipients results, i had my twins on the 28th of DEC 07, i too egg shared at lister and did find out if my recipient got a BFP, she did ,but I'd like to now know if she did go on to have a live birth, and also if she has frozen any of the other eggs i gave to her, I'm not sure if or where to get this information from.

Allyson xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Ally, hope you new additions are well   , I phoned up Lister and they told me. so I expect you have to just give them a call. hope that helps  

mitch
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

That brilliant news!!! I am so glad you both had your dream come true.
I am hopefully ES later in the year, this post has made me feel so happy! 

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------

